# Disney World Fort Wilderness Early Check-In?



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

We have stayed at Fort wilderness in the past. However we are going again and hoping to check in sometime before noon. Disney's standard checkout is 11 AM and check in is at 1 PM. For what reason I don't know. Has anybody ever shown up right after 11 AM and then I went out to check into their campsite?

Thank you very much


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Arrived at 11:15 and was checked in no questions. Setup by noon. Pool by 1pm. Enjoy!!


----------

